# positive ovulation test in morning then negative a few hours later...help!!



## littlelamb44

I did a digital ovulation test today (day15) and got a positive at 10.30am. I did another one at 1pm and it was negative...no smiley face! I took one about 6pm the evening before and it was negative!
I am hoping I had the surge during the night and just caught the last of it in the morning...hence the positive.
I am a bit worried in case it was a faulty one and it shouldn't have been positive at all I can't believe the surge would have gone away that quickly!!
Do you think it means I will definatly ovulate in the next couple of days?
Any ideas...thanks girls! :dust:


----------



## Tanzibar83

littlelamb44, it sounds like you're not sure if you believe the stick, so I think the best thing for you would be to monitor other symptoms (mucus, usual ovulation symptoms, temperatures) so you can become that bit more surer.

It is possible you just caught the end of your surge, the important thing to do is to grab your partner and make the most of what the stick said.


----------



## superfrizbee

If you're using the Clear Blue smiley OPKs I think you have to make sure you don't pee for 4 hours before you use one, it says so in the instructions I've got That might be why your got a neg...


----------



## crazycoolmom

Usually the day I get my surge my opk in the morning will be really dark, which is a huge sign that later on in the day it will be positive. The only time I get a positive OPK in the morning is when I am already surging. So yes, you may have caught the end of it. I would keep testing however and also like PP said check your CM. My cm is eggwhite and then right after ovulation has happened, even the same day as ovulation my CM immediately turns creamy. Also, taking your temp in the morning might be helpful but if you aren't already temping it may only provide you a clue, not a for sure sign. So just keep testing 2 or 3 times a day until your CM is creamy for a few days. 

Also like PP said, you must make sure you restrict fluids and hold your urine. I usually don't have to for 4 hours because when your surging it should still pick it up even when you only hold for 1 to 3 hours. Most importantly, restrict your fluid intake.

Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## littlelamb44

Thank you guys, that's a great help! I will do another test and also monitor other symtoms. I was just really wished it was still positive to confirm! 
Ps I did have a drink of water before the second one.......don't know about you but I find it so hard not to pee for 4 hours, I'm useless!
Thanks again xx


----------

